# FINALMENTE!!!



## brugola (10 Settembre 2008)

Righi l'auto del vicino? In cella"
*Lo ha sentenziato la Cassazione*


Rigare la macchina del vicino di casa dopo un'accesa discussione può costare fino a un anno di carcere o 309 euro di multa. Lo ha deciso la Cassazione, che ha respinto il ricorso di una donna accusata di aver danneggiato con vistosi graffi sulla carrozzeria un'auto nel cortile condominiale dopo una lite tra vicini. La Corte suprema ha reso definitiva la condanna a 100 euro di multa, con il beneficio della sospensione condizionale, nei confronti di una signora che, nel parcheggio condominiale, aveva graffiato l'auto di un vicino. La seconda sezione penale ritenuto applicabile l'articolo 635 del Codice penale che prevede "la reclusione fino a un anno o la multa fino a 309 euro nei confronti di chiunque distrugge, deteriora in tutto o in parte o rende inservibili cose mobili".

I giudici hanno respinto al mittente le cause di giustificazione presentate dalla signora brianzola, che si era difesa* sostenendo che l'auto del vicino era vecchia:* i danni procurati con un'incisione sulla carrozzeria di un'auto non sono una "semplice alterazione estetica, ma un'alterazione dell'integrità materiale del veicolo".

In poche parole, la Cassazione ha deciso che se la rimozione dolosa della verniciatura lascia il mezzo esposto "ai fenomeni atmosferici e di ossidazione", procurando una grave danno al proprietario, si apriranno le porte della prigione per almeno un anno o, in alternativa, si sborserà per pagare una salata sanzione penale.


Diamole anche un bel calcione nel culo!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2008)




----------



## brugola (10 Settembre 2008)

perchè?


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2008)

*non sulla tua eh??*

qualche ricordino l'ho lasciato pure io...


----------



## brugola (10 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> qualche ricordino l'ho lasciato pure io...


maledetta!!!


----------



## Old latriglia (10 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> Righi l'auto del vicino? In cella"
> *Lo ha sentenziato la Cassazione*
> 
> 
> ...


mmmm se hai la macchina nuova ci voglion più di 300 neuri per riverniciarla


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> maledetta!!!


quando lasciano le macchine sul marciapiede che non ci passa neanche un feto cosa ti resta da fare??
dimmelo  su!!
cos'altro diavolo ti resta da fare?????
dimmelo!!!!!!!!


----------



## brugola (10 Settembre 2008)

*piuttost che nient l'è mei piuttost*



latriglia ha detto:


> mmmm se hai la macchina nuova ci voglion più di 300 neuri per riverniciarla


si ma almeno sai chi è stato e puoi rigarle la faccia!!


----------



## Old latriglia (10 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> si ma almeno sai chi è stato e puoi rigarle la faccia!!


o ne faccio un omogeneizzato o non vale


----------



## brugola (10 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> quando lasciano le macchine sul marciapiede che non ci passa neanche un feto cosa ti resta da fare??
> *dimmelo su!!*
> *cos'altro diavolo ti resta da fare?????*
> *dimmelo!!!!!!!!*


rigarti una guancia??


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> rigarti una guancia??


giusto, e siccome il parcheggiatore coglione non c'è, gli righi la macchina.
semplice, limpido e recoaro


----------



## brugola (10 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> giusto, e siccome il parcheggiatore coglione non c'è, gli righi la macchina.
> semplice, limpido e recoaro


intendevo la tua di guancia!!


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> intendevo la tua di guancia!!


però poi mi dai 300 eurini


----------



## LDS (10 Settembre 2008)

se rigassero la mia macchina...penso che gli ammazzo la famiglia. sai quanto costa riverniciare la mia portiera? con 300 euro il carrozziere ci si pulisce il didietro....


----------



## brugola (10 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> se rigassero la mia macchina...penso che gli ammazzo la famiglia. sai quanto costa riverniciare la mia portiera? con 300 euro il carrozziere ci si pulisce il didietro....


non dirmelo....
macchina nuova a febbraio e ho già 3 rigoni!!!


----------



## LDS (10 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> non dirmelo....
> macchina nuova a febbraio e ho già 3 rigoni!!!


 
ahhhhhhhhhh...io l'ho cambiata da 4 mesi....la mia bambina...ci credi che giro con la mazza da baseball? vorrei il mitra, ma ci vuole il porto d'armi.


----------



## brugola (10 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ahhhhhhhhhh...io l'ho cambiata da 4 mesi....la mia bambina...ci credi che giro con la mazza da baseball? vorrei il mitra, ma ci vuole il porto d'armi.


ma che macchina hai?
se non sei very ypsilon people che te la righino pure...


----------



## LDS (10 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma che macchina hai?
> se non sei very ypsilon people che te la righino pure...


 

la mia audi...lasciamela stare valà. che ti mangio la tua carretta.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Settembre 2008)

Ma non ci si può tenere la carrozzeria rigata? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Ma voi vi aspettate di avere l'auto sempre perfetta?


----------



## brugola (10 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma non ci si può tenere la carrozzeria rigata?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la sto pagando a rate con fatica.
ho aspettato tanto un colore che mi piaceva e una vernice metallizzata particolare.
non sopporto che qualcuno me la righi solo per divertirsi.
se voglio un'auto rigata me la rigo io.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> la sto pagando a rate con fatica.
> ho aspettato tanto un colore che mi piaceva e una vernice metallizzata particolare.
> non sopporto che qualcuno me la righi solo per divertirsi.
> se voglio un'auto rigata me la rigo io.


Che scoperte che non ti fa piacere!
Quello che dicevo è che un'auto è ..un'auto e che bisogna mettere in conto ben più di trovarla rigata ...capita che te la striscino mentre l'hai lasciata parcheggiata.
E' come una pentola ...col tempo perde lo splendore, ma te lo aspetti perché non è un soprammobile.


----------



## Sterminator (10 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ahhhhhhhhhh...io l'ho cambiata da 4 mesi....la mia bambina...ci credi che giro con la mazza da baseball? vorrei il mitra, ma ci vuole il porto d'armi.


iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii....maronn...i peggiori....

(controprova...)

me lo faresti mangiare un panino con i peperoni sott'olio, dentro???


----------



## LDS (10 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma non ci si può tenere la carrozzeria rigata?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma veramente fai? l'auto è come il vestito se è stropicciato non va bene. Se è rigata è come se mancasse la cravatta, se è sbugnata e come se mancasse la cintura. Poi posso capire la panda di sesta mano che costa di più di olio al mese che di vettura, ma una macchina nuova, qualsiasi essa sia....la vuoi perfetta perchè te la sei sudata. Se vedessi dei ragazzini che mi rigano la macchina per gioco io penso che andrei in galera.


----------



## LDS (10 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che scoperte che non ti fa piacere!
> Quello che dicevo è che un'auto è ..un'auto e che bisogna mettere in conto ben più di trovarla rigata ...capita che te la striscino mentre l'hai lasciata parcheggiata.
> E' come una pentola ...col tempo perde lo splendore, ma te lo aspetti perché non è un soprammobile.


c'è la kasco apposta!


----------



## LDS (10 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii....maronn...i peggiori....
> 
> (controprova...)
> 
> me lo faresti mangiare un panino con i peperoni sott'olio, dentro???


 
la mia bambina ha nome e cognome. vietato mangiare, bere, fumare, lasciare cartine, entrare se si ha le scarpe che hanno pascolato nel fango...e tante altre cose....pensa che non ci trombo nemmeno nell'auto perchè non voglio rovinare 3000 euro di sedili. la mia ragazza dice che sono maniaco....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Settembre 2008)

Beh ...credevo fosse un mezzo di trasporto...


----------



## Old latriglia (10 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Beh ...credevo fosse un mezzo di trasporto...


beh allora anche le borse servono solo per tenerci le chiavi, va bene pure la sporta della coop


----------



## Sterminator (10 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> la mia bambina ha nome e cognome. vietato mangiare, bere, fumare, lasciare cartine, entrare se si ha le scarpe che hanno pascolato nel fango...e tante altre cose....pensa che non ci trombo nemmeno nell'auto perchè non voglio rovinare 3000 euro di sedili. *la mia ragazza dice che sono maniaco....*


se continui cosi', me sa ex, me sa...se poi non hai altre alternative seppur in locazione.....

Mai dai arrivare ad esser schiavi della macchina.....figuriamoci se la presti a qualcuno....

Ps: io posso arrivare a concepire di dare un nome alla macchina (Carolina per es.), pero' m'incuriosisce assai arrivare addirittura al cognome....ao' ma gli hai dato pure er codice fiscale?


----------



## LDS (10 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Beh ...credevo fosse un mezzo di trasporto...


 
allora tu vai in giro con i vestiti sporchi di sugo. Allora tu non compri la borsa di prada ma usi il il sacchetto del centro commerciale, allora te te ne freghi se il cinturino del tuo orologio è annerito. Quindi deduco che quando hai arredato casa tua hai preso 4 recalcitranti pezzi di legno e inchiodandoli con 5 chiodi arruginiti ti sei fatta i mobili.

La mia macchina non è un mezzo di trasporto.


----------



## LDS (10 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> se continui cosi', me sa ex, me sa...se poi non hai altre alternative seppur in locazione.....
> 
> Mai dai arrivare ad esser schiavi della macchina.....figuriamoci se la presti a qualcuno....
> 
> Ps: io posso arrivare a concepire di dare un nome alla macchina (Carolina per es.), pero' m'incuriosisce assai arrivare addirittura al cognome....ao' ma gli hai dato pure er codice fiscale?


 
nome e cognome era per dire...dai! la macchina la presto solo a mio padre, così non si incazza quando prendo la sua


----------



## Old unodinoi (10 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> la mia bambina ha nome e cognome. vietato mangiare, bere, fumare, lasciare cartine, entrare se si ha le scarpe che hanno pascolato nel fango...e tante altre cose....pensa che non ci trombo nemmeno nell'auto perchè non voglio rovinare 3000 euro di sedili. la mia ragazza dice che sono maniaco....


 fossi la tua ragazza ti farei le corna con uno con la panda di sesta mano ....
se lei magari ha le scarpe sporche non la fai salire a bordo? e se ti prende la voglia di scoparla "lì in quel momento" ... non lo fai?
ha ragione sterminator ... presto ex ragazza


----------



## LDS (10 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> fossi la tua ragazza ti farei le corna con uno con la panda di sesta mano ....
> se lei magari ha le scarpe sporche non la fai salire a bordo? e se ti prende la voglia di scoparla "lì in quel momento" ... non lo fai?
> ha ragione sterminator ... presto ex ragazza


 
io non pestolo per i giardini e non mi sporco le scarpe, idem la mia ragazza. e poi la voglia di scopare me la tengo fino a casa.

E per quanto riguarda il campionissimo con la panda di sesta mano...l'importante è che io non lo venga a sapere.


----------



## Old unodinoi (10 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> io non pestolo per i giardini e non mi sporco le scarpe, idem la mia ragazza. e poi la voglia di scopare me la tengo fino a casa.
> 
> E per quanto riguarda il campionissimo con la panda di sesta mano...l'importante è che io non lo venga a sapere.




















e mica è la pipì che la trattieni fino a casa ... hai mai sentito parlare di passione? che fai programmi anche le scopate?
ma come si fa dico io .... come si fa!?!


----------



## LDS (10 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> e mica è la pipì che la trattieni fino a casa ... hai mai sentito parlare di passione? che fai programmi anche le scopate?
> ma come si fa dico io .... come si fa!?!


 
non siamo insieme da 4 giorni, da quattro anni e rotti...e la mia macchina è intoccabile.  ce ne sono cose che non vanno bene a me e sopporto tutto. Non mi sembra rinunciare a chissà cosa. Ha tutta una casa dove scoparmi...proprio in macchina deve farlo???


----------



## Old unodinoi (10 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> non siamo insieme da 4 giorni, da quattro anni e rotti...e la mia macchina è intoccabile. ce ne sono cose che non vanno bene a me e sopporto tutto. Non mi sembra rinunciare a chissà cosa. Ha tutta una casa dove scoparmi...proprio in macchina deve farlo???


 tu avrai anche le tue ragioni ma ... quelli come te sono i primi ai quali nascono le corna! senti a me


----------



## Sterminator (10 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> io non pestolo per i giardini e non mi sporco le scarpe, idem la mia ragazza. e poi la voglia di scopare me la tengo fino a casa.
> 
> E per quanto riguarda il campionissimo con la panda di sesta mano...l'importante è che io non lo venga a sapere.


????

spero per te che tu stia scherzando....

famme capi'....dopo un acquazzone non ti azzardi a "recuperare" la lamiera della tua sudata carne e la lasci abbandonata all'addiaccio tutta la notte nello spiazzo, mentre voi mesti ve ne ritornate a casina con i mezzi o in autostop e magari per ironia della sorte...ve carica na panda verde pisello de 6 mano...(1dinoi scusa la citazione...)

non so se te ne rendi conto, ma la tua creatura non essendo abituata ne potrebbe morire....anzi se lo vengono a sapere i servizi sociali, rischi pure che te la levano...

sorvolo sulle corna purche' restino ignote, perche'.... perche'...perche'...dai evito, non siamo ancora intimi...


----------



## LDS (10 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> tu avrai anche le tue ragioni ma ... quelli come te sono i primi ai quali nascono le corna! senti a me


 
perdoni maestro! mi piacerebbe sapere perchè la mia ragazza mi dovrebbe cornificare solo perchè tengo alla mia macchina che non è una panda di 6 mano.


----------



## LDS (10 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ????
> 
> spero per te che tu stia scherzando....
> 
> ...


 
ma allora, qua stiamo drammatizzando. non ho mica detto che rimango sotto l'acqua per non sporcare i sedili. Poi l'acqua non li danneggia. 
Ho detto che non mi va che la mia macchina venga rigata che la portiera riverniciarla mi costa quanto 5 panda di sesta mano. 

Ho detto che non ci trombo dentro perchè non voglio rovinarmi i sedili. 

non voler costruire castelli dove non ce ne sono.

Sorvola sorvola, che quando saremo intimi io e te...il mondo andrà alla rovescia


----------



## Sterminator (10 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ma allora, qua stiamo drammatizzando. non ho mica detto che rimango sotto l'acqua per non sporcare i sedili. Poi l'acqua non li danneggia.
> Ho detto che non mi va che la mia macchina venga rigata che la portiera riverniciarla mi costa quanto 5 panda di sesta mano.
> 
> Ho detto che non ci trombo dentro perchè non voglio rovinarmi i sedili.
> ...


vabbe' mo' ho capito...pero' siccome ci tengo alla tenuta della tua relazione, seppure non ancora suggellata da chicche e sia, se t'interessa, io ho un guggino carrozziere e sa pure il fatto suo...

Ps: beh allora ci vorra' molto poco...siamo gia' messi bene...o no?


----------



## LDS (10 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> vabbe' mo' ho capito...pero' siccome ci tengo alla tenuta della tua relazione, seppure non ancora suggellata da chicche e sia, se t'interessa, io ho un guggino carrozziere e sa pure il fatto suo...
> 
> Ps: beh allora ci vorra' molto poco...siamo gia' messi bene...o no?


 
credo che sia più facile che giobbe mi converta al cattolicesimo!!! per nulla togliere a tuo cugino


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2008)

madonna santa libertà!! io e te staremmo bene insieme!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








avevo uno così e quando ci siamo lasciati gli ho rigato la sua cazzo di macchina che sembrava christine la macchina infernale di king!!!
rompeva le palle che non si poteva fumare, non si poteva mangiare, non di poteva fare una fava se no si rovinava!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








passava il dito sul cruscotto per levare particelle invisibili di polvere aveva orgasmi tremendi il sabato mattina quando passava due ore all'autolavaggi9o (ovviamente doveva fare tutto lui che se no gliela rovinavano...)
ma dai!! io dico sempre che quelli coi macchinoni c'hanno il prolungamento del pisello solo se stanno in macchina.

tra parentesi, io avevo una panda ...le migliori trombate della mia vita le ho fatte lì! mi fai venire in mente un ragazzo di un altro forum che diceva che il tettuccio interno della sua macchina aveva più orme di un marciapiede


----------



## LDS (10 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> madonna santa libertà!! io e te staremmo bene insieme!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
sono d'accordo con il tuo ex! il lavaggio te lo fai da solo perchè all'autolavaggio le setole rovinano la vernice.
Per quanto riguarda il prolungamento del pisello, non ho modo di dimostrarti il contrario, ma fidati che non è sempre così.


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2008)

*una curiosità*



Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> sono d'accordo con il tuo ex! il lavaggio te lo fai da solo perchè all'autolavaggio le setole rovinano la vernice.
> Per quanto riguarda il prolungamento del pisello, non ho modo di dimostrarti il contrario, ma fidati che non è sempre così.


vai al cesso con 4 ruote??


----------



## LDS (10 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vai al cesso con 4 ruote??


 
non vivo in macchina, ma ci tengo e tanto. ce l'ho da 4 mesi, dai quando mi passa l'euforia iniziale sarà diverso (forse)!


----------



## Lettrice (10 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vai al cesso con 4 ruote??



Io si... vado al cesso con Top Gear e guardo il programma religiosamente ogni venerdi... e ho provato un'orgasmo multiplo quando _Suchmaker_ ha vinto il primo campionato con la Ferrari... sono cose eh


----------



## LDS (10 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io si... vado al cesso con Top Gear e guardo il programma religiosamente ogni venerdi... e ho provato un'orgasmo multiplo quando _Suchmaker_ ha vinto il primo campionato con la Ferrari... sono cose eh


 
si sfotti sfotti, ma una donna (non tutte) non può capire! il mio sogno è di trovare una donna che mi apra il cofano e ne sappia più di me!


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> non vivo in macchina, ma ci tengo e tanto. ce l'ho da 4 mesi, dai quando mi passa l'euforia iniziale sarà diverso (forse)!


ma sì dai scherzo!! è che non considerando assolutamente la macchina mi sembri un po' esagerato!!
sopratutto quando fatichi per comprarla-
A me sembra follia spendere tanti soldi per una macchina e considerarla più di un mezzo di trasporto ma sono una minoranza perchè quasi tutti gli uomini che conosco la pensano come te.


----------



## Lettrice (10 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> si sfotti sfotti, ma una donna (non tutte) non può capire! il mio sogno è di trovare una donna che mi apra il cofano e ne sappia più di me!



Ma chi sfotte... guarda che lo scrivo pure sul curriculum che sono una supporter della Ferrari...

Sono in lista d'attesa per i biglietti di Top Gear... voglio coronare il mio sogno di slinguare Jeremy Clarkson


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> si sfotti sfotti, ma una donna (non tutte) non può capire! il mio sogno è di trovare una donna che mi apra il cofano e ne sappia più di me!


io sono espertissima proprio perchè avendo sempre avuto dei cessi di macchina si guastavano spesso e mi sono dovuta ingegnare.
il mio capo che si è appena preso una chrysler da un botto di soldi ammette che ha un orgasmo ogni volta che entra in macchina..a me fa tenerezza ma non lo capisco


----------



## Lettrice (10 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io sono espertissima proprio perchè avendo sempre avuto dei cessi di macchina si guastavano spesso e mi sono dovuta ingegnare.
> il mio capo che si è appena preso una chrysler da un botto di soldi ammette che ha un orgasmo ogni volta che entra in macchina..a me fa tenerezza ma non lo capisco


Dagli un cazzotto! Gli americani non sanno fare macchine!

Passa solo se e' un Voyager


----------



## LDS (10 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma sì dai scherzo!! è che non considerando assolutamente la macchina mi sembri un po' esagerato!!
> sopratutto quando fatichi per comprarla-
> A me sembra follia spendere tanti soldi per una macchina e considerarla più di un mezzo di trasporto ma sono una minoranza perchè quasi tutti gli uomini che conosco la pensano come te.


ah ecco volevo ben dire. La macchina è anche sinonimo di status. La macchina è il biglietto da visita...è tante cose. la mia bambina.......non puoi capire che emozione quando ho preso le chiavi dal concessionario...davvero un sogno!!!


----------



## LDS (10 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io sono espertissima proprio perchè avendo sempre avuto dei cessi di macchina si guastavano spesso e mi sono dovuta ingegnare.
> il mio capo che si è appena preso una chrysler da un botto di soldi ammette che ha un orgasmo ogni volta che entra in macchina..a me fa tenerezza ma non lo capisco


non per essere scontroso, ma le macchine moderne sono elettroniche..e ci vuole un ingegnere per metterci mano là dentro! ma dai il chrysler...che patacca...era meglio il Q7 a quel punto


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ah ecco volevo ben dire. La macchina è anche *sinonimo di status.* La macchina è il biglietto da visita...è tante cose. la mia bambina.......non puoi capire che emozione quando ho preso le chiavi dal concessionario...davvero un sogno!!!


su questo non concordo affatto.
Ho visto uscire da macchine strepitose dei gran cialtroni e dei gran signori da macchine comunissime 

	
	
		
		
	


	




a me tutto sto apparire mi disturba


----------



## LDS (10 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma chi sfotte... guarda che lo scrivo pure sul curriculum che sono una supporter della Ferrari...
> 
> Sono in lista d'attesa per i biglietti di Top Gear... voglio coronare il mio sogno di slinguare Jeremy Clarkson


 
azz che bel sogno!


----------



## LDS (10 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> su questo non concordo affatto.
> Ho visto uscire da macchine strepitose dei gran cialtroni e dei gran signori da macchine comunissime
> 
> 
> ...


che c'entra! agnelli girava in panda (e ritorniamo)!


----------



## Lettrice (10 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> azz che bel sogno!


Lo so e' un cesso... ma quando parla di macchine mi fa sangue e non capisco piu' un cazzo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> su questo non concordo affatto.
> Ho visto uscire da macchine strepitose dei gran cialtroni e dei gran signori da macchine comunissime
> 
> 
> ...


e non dimentichiamo che chi si cura della macchina ha disfunzioni erettili


----------



## Lettrice (10 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> che c'entra! agnelli girava in panda (e ritorniamo)!


Non mi screditate il pandino 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quella macchina non si sarebbe fermata neanche dopo un'esplosione nucleare...


----------



## LDS (10 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e non dimentichiamo che chi si cura della macchina ha disfunzioni erettili


 
dissento!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> dissento!



quindi hai il macchinone? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





comunque scherzavo, neanche io la penso così, prendevo spunto da un vecchio thread


----------



## Lettrice (10 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e non dimentichiamo che chi si cura della macchina ha disfunzioni erettili


Ma quando mai... le macchine sono una passione... peggio chi colleziona francobolli di merda


----------



## LDS (10 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non mi screditate il pandino
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vero, mi ricordo di un tizio in montagna che rimase a piedi con il mercedes perchè con la neve gli si girò la macchina e venne la moglie con il pandino 4x4 a recuperarlo....


----------



## LDS (10 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quindi hai il macchinone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
macchinone per me è da 50000 euro in su. quindi no.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma quando mai... le macchine sono una passione... peggio chi colleziona francobolli di merda



che te frega? tanto tu la disfunzione erettile non la puoi mica avere, balossa


----------



## LDS (10 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma quando mai... le macchine sono una passione... peggio chi colleziona francobolli di merda


----------



## Lettrice (10 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> vero, mi ricordo di un tizio in montagna che rimase a piedi con il mercedes perchè con la neve gli si girò la macchina e venne la moglie con il pandino 4x4 a recuperarlo....



Col 4x4 poi si potevano arare i campi 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque la nuova panda ha le stesse caratteristiche... un muletto lento ma solido


----------



## LDS (10 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Col 4x4 poi si potevano arare i campi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
un fiat nemmeno sotto tortura!

solo alfa posso tollerare, perchè sono state un mito.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


>



comunque la collezione di francobolli impegna di meno. il massimo che ti porta via è uno scaffale della libreria


----------



## LDS (10 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> comunque la collezione di francobolli impegna di meno. il massimo che ti porta via è uno scaffale della libreria


 
non ti da le stesse emozioni che ti da una macchina


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> non ti da le stesse emozioni che ti da una macchina


un collezionista di francobolli potrebbe dirti la stessa cosa, ma ribaltata.


----------



## Lettrice (10 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> un fiat nemmeno sotto tortura!
> 
> solo alfa posso tollerare, perchè sono state un mito.


Le FIAT sono utilitarie... come seconda macchina sono favolose... poi dipende da quando si vuol spendere... in quella fascia li io opterei per il pandino 4x4... 

Le Alfa sono belle da vedere ma lasciano a desiderare per il resto


----------



## LDS (10 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Le FIAT sono utilitarie... come seconda macchina sono favolose... poi dipende da quando si vuol spendere... in quella fascia li io opterei per il pandino 4x4...
> 
> Le Alfa sono belle da vedere ma lasciano a desiderare per il resto


 
più che altro si deprezza tantissimo ed è un po' uno scazzo. La fiat non la prenderei manco come seconda macchina, piuttosto la polo!


----------



## Lettrice (10 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> un collezionista di francobolli potrebbe dirti la stessa cosa, ma ribaltata.


Sicuramente... il mio era un esempio... ma preferirei uscire con un uomo che colleziona auto che con uno che colleziona francobolli...


----------



## LDS (10 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sicuramente... il mio era un esempio... ma preferirei uscire con un uomo che colleziona auto che con uno che colleziona francobolli...


 
anche perchè è ricco!!! volpona-


----------



## Lettrice (10 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> più che altro si deprezza tantissimo ed è un po' uno scazzo. La fiat non la prenderei manco come seconda macchina, piuttosto la polo!


La VW fa nuovi modelli a calci in culo... costano un botto bevono come alcolizzate e in 5 anni hai una macchina che vale 1/4 di quello che l'hai pagata... meglio una Citroen allora


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sicuramente... *il mio era un esempio..*. ma preferirei uscire con un uomo che colleziona auto che con uno che colleziona francobolli...



Lo so.
Mi riferivo alle emozioni che, secondo LdS, danno le macchine e al fatto che non è una cosa così scontata.


----------



## Lettrice (10 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> anche perchè è ricco!!! volpona-


Dipende sai... guarda ci son francobolli che valgono quanto tre macchine


----------



## LDS (10 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La VW fa nuovi modelli a calci in culo... costano un botto bevono come alcolizzate e in 5 anni hai una macchina che vale 1/4 di quello che l'hai pagata... meglio una Citroen allora


adesso, non esageriamo! poi la golf non perde di valore, e le polo anche usate le paghi e le strapaghi!

Le citroen? DI un francese non vorrei nemmeno la donna...figuriamoci la macchina.


----------



## LDS (10 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dipende sai... guarda ci son francobolli che valgono quanto tre macchine


 
non lo metto in dubbio. ma di solito chi colleziona macchine non si mette in garage la collezione del pandino in 8 colori...ergo.....non ha molto senso paragonarlo.


----------



## Lettrice (10 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> adesso, non esageriamo! poi la golf non perde di valore, e le polo anche usate le paghi e le strapaghi!
> 
> Le citroen? DI un francese non vorrei nemmeno la donna...figuriamoci la macchina.


Vedi io odio la Golf... hai proprio nominato la macchina che piu' mi sta sul cazzo...

La Citroen C4 Picasso e' una figata non _caho_ nessuno


----------



## LDS (10 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vedi io odio la Golf... hai proprio nominato la macchina che piu' mi sta sul cazzo...
> 
> La Citroen C4 Picasso e' una figata non _caho_ nessuno


 
una volta che hai i soldi per prenderti la golf...ti prendi l'audi per quello  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   !!!

E se ti azzardi a dire che odi le audi...la mia bambina questa sera piange


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> una volta che hai i soldi per prenderti la golf...ti prendi l'audi per quello
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ti prego... dimmi che la tua bambina è la tua fidanzata e non la macchina...


----------



## LDS (10 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ti prego... dimmi che la tua bambina è la tua fidanzata e non la macchina...


 
è no, la mia bambina è la mia macchina


----------



## LDS (10 Settembre 2008)

ragazzi vado, che è ora di fare un po' di vita sociale, sennò rincoglionisco! buona serata a tutti.


----------



## Old Italia1 (10 Settembre 2008)

tendenzialmente mi stanno sul culo quelli che ci tengono ossessivamente all'auto...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> tendenzialmente mi stanno sul culo quelli che ci tengono ossessivamente all'auto...



qualche anno fa sono uscita un po' di volte con un tipo... un bravo ragazzo, per carità di dio. Ma ho smesso di uscirci (senza manco aver fatto in tempo a smollargliela, ma questa è un'altra storia) quando ho scoperto che parlava con la macchina.


----------



## Old Italia1 (10 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> qualche anno fa sono uscita un po' di volte con un tipo... un bravo ragazzo, per carità di dio. Ma ho smesso di uscirci (senza manco aver fatto in tempo a smollargliela, ma questa è un'altra storia) quando ho scoperto che parlava con la macchina.


hai solo smesso di uscirci? 
una rigatina no (e non alla macchina)?


----------



## Old Italia1 (10 Settembre 2008)

ps: e mi è capitato anche di incontrare uno fissato che poi è salito sulla mia e ci mancava solo che ci cagasse dentro...


----------



## Old sperella (10 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> qualche anno fa sono uscita un po' di volte con un tipo... un bravo ragazzo, per carità di dio. Ma ho smesso di uscirci (senza manco aver fatto in tempo a smollargliela, ma questa è un'altra storia) *quando ho scoperto che parlava con la macchina.*




















   e ci credo che non gliel'hai data


----------



## Old Italia1 (10 Settembre 2008)

ok che parlava con l'auto, ma che minchia le diceva?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> hai solo smesso di uscirci?
> una rigatina no (e non alla macchina)?


quando ho avuo l'occasione non avevo il cacciavite in tasca


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ps: e mi è capitato anche di incontrare uno fissato che poi è salito sulla mia e ci mancava solo che ci cagasse dentro...


questi sono i veri, autentici, buzzurri


----------



## Old Italia1 (10 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quando ho avuo l'occasione non avevo il cacciavite in tasca


"ma sei contento di vedermi o hai una penna in tasca?" (Mae West)
non c'entra un benemerito, ma me l'hai fatta venire in mente


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> e ci credo che non gliel'hai data
















   allora non sono io quella strana eh?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> "ma sei contento di vedermi o hai una penna in tasca?" (Mae West)
> non c'entra un benemerito, ma me l'hai fatta venire in mente



sei contento di vedermi o hai un coniglio in tasca? (roger rabbit)


mi fa ridere di più


----------



## Old Italia1 (10 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> questi sono i veri, autentici, buzzurri


la volta dopo gli ho tirato un pacco che ancora se lo ricorda credo, sempre che dopo tutti questi anni (13-14) non stia ancora a casa ad aspettarmi per uscire...


----------



## Old Italia1 (10 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sei contento di vedermi o hai un coniglio in tasca? (roger rabbit)
> 
> 
> mi fa ridere di più


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ok che parlava con l'auto, ma che minchia le diceva?



ma di tutto. come se dialogasse con un'amica. rispondeva a ogni segnale della macchina. se sul cruscotto si accendeva una spia (con tanto di tintinnio rompimaroni) che avvisava che all'esterno la temperatura era scesa oltre un certo tot, lui rispondeva cose del tipo "grazie... ho visto che sta gelando. tranquilla che vado piano". la prima volta ho riso, riso amaro in verità, pensando stesse scherzando, e lui mi rispose "che hai da ridere? ci dialogo sempre" 




TAAAAAAXIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> la volta dopo gli ho tirato un pacco che ancora se lo ricorda credo, sempre che dopo tutti questi anni (13-14) non stia ancora a casa ad aspettarmi per uscire...



Tieni il telefono libero che magari tra un po' ti chiama per chiederti se sei in ritardo o non vai affatto


----------



## Old sperella (10 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> allora non sono io quella strana eh?


a meno che la sua macchina non fosse kit  

	
	
		
		
	


	








 ....ma quando ti sei accorta che parlava alla macchina che cacchio gli hai detto ?


----------



## Old Italia1 (10 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma di tutto. come se dialogasse con un'amica. rispondeva a ogni segnale della macchina. se sul cruscotto si accendeva una spia (con tanto di tintinnio rompimaroni) che avvisava che all'esterno la temperatura era scesa oltre un certo tot, lui rispondeva cose del tipo "grazie... ho visto che sta gelando. tranquilla che vado piano". la prima volta ho riso, riso amaro in verità, pensando stesse scherzando, e lui mi rispose "che hai da ridere? ci dialogo sempre"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















minchia che rincoglioniti che ci sono in giro....


----------



## Old Italia1 (10 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Tieni il telefono libero che magari tra un po' ti chiama per chiederti se sei in ritardo o non vai affatto


e mica mi ha più chiamato/rivolto quasi più la parola...e meno male aggiungerei.....


----------



## Old Italia1 (10 Settembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> a meno che la sua macchina non fosse kit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che il forno a microonde le recitava la bibbia ogni sera...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> a meno che la sua macchina non fosse kit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tutto quello che ho scritto prima, eccetto il "taxi", corrisponde a verità, compreso il fatto che ho riso. quando mi ha detto che lo faceva sempre a parlarci, la mia reazione iniziale credo sia stata questa  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ripresami dallo shock, e vinto l'istinto di ridergli in faccia, gli ho chiesto se ritenesse normale un comportamento del genere. La sua risposta fu "normalissimo", anche le macchine hanno un anima......
Ho poi inteso che non si riferiva solo alle automobili, con la definizione di macchine, ma alle macchine in genere. Questa brillante intuizione l'ho avuta al casello in autostrada quando, dopo aver ritirato il biglietto, ha ringraziato e salutato la macchina che l'emette  

	
	
		
		
	


	





p.s. per fortuna che questo non è successo la prima volta che ci sono uscita, sennò avrei chiamato i carabinieri dicendomi vittima di hannibal lecter o giù di lì.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> e mica mi ha più chiamato/rivolto quasi più la parola...e meno male aggiungerei.....



ti sta aspettando a casa, perché chiamarti? tanto tra un po' arrivi e parlerete...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> che il forno a microonde le recitava la bibbia ogni sera...




























   cretino


----------



## Old Italia1 (10 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> tutto quello che ho scritto prima, eccetto il "taxi", corrisponde a verità, compreso il fatto che ho riso. quando mi ha detto che lo faceva sempre a parlarci, la mia reazione iniziale credo sia stata questa
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























quest'uomo è un mito...chissà cosa diceva ai cessi automatici degli autogrill.....


----------



## Old Italia1 (10 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ti sta aspettando a casa, perché chiamarti? tanto tra un po' arrivi e parlerete...


quando arriverò potrò portarlo con me a "Villa Celeste"


----------



## Old Italia1 (10 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> cretino


ecco, così andiamo meglio..ma sai fare di meglio....devo ravvivare il rapporto, mi pare siamo in un periodo di stanca...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> quest'uomo è un mito...chissà cosa diceva ai cessi automatici degli autogrill.....




















e non ti ho raccontato di quando, un giorno che nevicava, mi telefonava in ufficio contento come un bambino per dirmi che stava nevicando. Alla fine non rispondevo più. Ha visto bene di lasciarmi un messaggio in casella vocale. Cantato. "eeee scende giù dal cieeeeeeeeeeeel"....


----------



## Old Italia1 (10 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e non ti ho raccontato di quando, un giorno che nevicava, mi telefonava in ufficio contento come un bambino per dirmi che stava nevicando. Alla fine non rispondevo più. Ha visto bene di lasciarmi un messaggio in casella vocale. Cantato. "eeee scende giù dal cieeeeeeeeeeeel"....
























mi viene in mente l'avatar di cornofrancese....non so perchè...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> mi viene in mente l'avatar di cornofrancese....non so perchè...



non ce l'ho presente. spe che lo vado a vedere


AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH in fondo in fondo direi che è abbastanza sensata come associazione d'idee


----------



## Old Italia1 (10 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non ce l'ho presente. spe che lo vado a vedere
> 
> 
> AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH in fondo in fondo direi che è abbastanza sensata come associazione d'idee


----------



## LDS (11 Settembre 2008)

Ogni tanto ci parlo pure io con la macchina  

	
	
		
		
	


	





solo che la colonnina del casello autostradale non è davvero credibile, a meno che, questo tale non sia un cerebroleso


----------



## tatitati (11 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Ma veramente fai? l'auto è come il vestito se è stropicciato non va bene. Se è rigata è come se mancasse la cravatta, se è sbugnata e come se mancasse la cintura. Poi posso capire la panda di sesta mano che costa di più di olio al mese che di vettura, ma una macchina nuova, qualsiasi essa sia....la vuoi perfetta perchè te la sei sudata. Se vedessi dei ragazzini che mi rigano la macchina per gioco io penso che andrei in galera.


 
la mia auto cade a toc ma almeno i miei figli non vanno in giro scalzi, comprì?


----------



## brugola (11 Settembre 2008)

lds è forse un pò esagerato ma la sensazione che hai quando esci da un concessionario avendo comprato la tua macchina nuova è una bella sensazione. Sopratutto se te la paghi coi tuoi soldini, e non l'azienda o altro.
Come dice latriglia anche una borsa è un mezzo per portarsi in giro le cose, ma se è bella e confortevole è meglio. io peraltro parlavo di rispetto. Un conto è se te la bocciano inconsapevolmente ma quelli che vanno in giro a rigare le auto nuove sono da appendere per i cabasisi.
cmq che obsoleti....trombate ancora in auto??


----------



## Old latriglia (11 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> lds è forse un pò esagerato ma la sensazione che hai quando esci da un concessionario avendo comprato la tua macchina nuova è una bella sensazione. Sopratutto se te la paghi coi tuoi soldini, e non l'azienda o altro.
> Come dice latriglia anche una borsa è un mezzo per portarsi in giro le cose, ma se è bella e confortevole è meglio. io peraltro parlavo di rispetto. Un conto è se te la bocciano inconsapevolmente ma quelli che vanno in giro a rigare le auto nuove sono da appendere per i cabasisi.
> cmq che obsoleti...*.trombate ancora in auto??*


ecco, diGiamocelo  

	
	
		
		
	


	





















comunque io parlo anche con il pc e la lavastoviglie  

	
	
		
		
	


	









e come una volta partita dalla concessionaria son stata felice della mia bimba (son tutte bimbe per me, anche la moto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ) avevo anche la lacrimuccia per la mia vecchia signora abbandonata li


----------



## brugola (11 Settembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> ) avevo anche la lacrimuccia per la mia vecchia signora abbandonata li


idem con patata!!!! Ero felice per la nuova ma ho mollato un pò di cuore nella vecchia!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Ogni tanto ci parlo pure io con la macchina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma scusa, credi davvero di poterti definire migliore perché parli "solo" con la macchina?
se ha problemi lui li hai anche tu, uguali precisi.
piccolo appunto, per me non è neanche credibile che un essere umano parli con una macchina, ma come tu stesso confermi esistono mentecatti del genere. non vedo perché non possano esserci quelli che lo fanno con le colonnine del casello. e ti dirò che mettere in dubbio quello che qualuno scrive è piuttosto maleducato, oltre che arrogante e fastidioso.


----------



## Old latriglia (11 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma scusa, credi davvero di poterti definire migliore perché parli "solo" con la macchina?
> se ha problemi lui li hai anche tu, uguali precisi.
> piccolo appunto, per me non è neanche credibile che un essere umano parli con una macchina, ma come tu stesso confermi *esistono mentecatti del genere*. non vedo perché non possano esserci quelli che lo fanno con le colonnine del casello. e ti dirò che mettere in dubbio quello che qualuno scrive è piuttosto maleducato, oltre che arrogante e fastidioso.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


>


 
no ti prego trigliettina... non tu... ho troppa stima nei tuoi confronti


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Settembre 2008)

e di quelli che fanno lunghi discorsi filosofici e non con il cane non diciamo niente??


----------



## brugola (11 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e di quelli che fanno lunghi discorsi filosofici e non con il cane non diciamo niente??


bhè, io quando vedo valentino rossi dopo la corsa  baciare la sua moto e parlarle in silenzio chino sul  serbatoio  mi intenerisco


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e di quelli che fanno lunghi discorsi filosofici e non con il cane non diciamo niente??


 
mi pare più normale.

se poi ti chiamassi san francesco sarebbe il massimo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> bhè, io quando vedo valentino rossi dopo la corsa baciare la sua moto e parlarle in silenzio chino sul serbatoio mi intenerisco


ma parlerà con lei?


----------



## brugola (11 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma parlerà con lei?


sembra proprio di si.
l'accarezza con una dolcezza.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2008)

Brugola;[SIZE=2 ha detto:
			
		

> 369368[/size]] sembra proprio di si.
> l'accarezza con una dolcezza.


posso capirlo, del resto è da lei che derivano le sue ricchezze


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Settembre 2008)

Seriamente, io parlo spesso con cose inanimate.-
Insulto, smadonno e minaccio (gli dico sempre che gli tiro un cazzotto sul monitor) col computer quando è lento,m'incazzo con un elettrodomestico se non funziona e ringrazio la macchina se parte dopo un bel po' che non la uso così come le do della troia se si ferma...
Saremo strani...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Seriamente, io parlo spesso con cose inanimate.-
> Insulto, smadonno e minaccio (gli dico sempre che gli tiro un cazzotto sul monitor) col computer quando è lento,m'incazzo con un elettrodomestico se non funziona e ringrazio la macchina se parte dopo un bel po' che non la uso così come le do della troia se si ferma...
> Saremo strani...


mi sembra diverso da quello che intendevo io.

ma non ho voglia di spiegarmi meglio, o capite o cazzi vostri, mi sono scocciata.

andiamo a suonare ai citofoni per poi fuggire?


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mi sembra diverso da quello che intendevo io.
> 
> ma non ho voglia di spiegarmi meglio, o capite o cazzi vostri, mi sono scocciata.
> 
> andiamo a suonare ai citofoni per poi fuggire?


e non c'è nulla da spiegare o da capire
basta sedersi ad osservare

a parte brugola voglio proprio vedere chi indovina chi ho citato


----------



## brugola (11 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> posso capirlo, del resto è da lei che derivano le sue ricchezze


la passione sopratutto.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e non c'è nulla da spiegare o da capire
> basta sedersi ad osservare
> 
> a parte brugola voglio proprio vedere chi indovina chi ho citato


hai scritto una canzone per ogni pentimento?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> la passione sopratutto.


non mi riferivo solo alle ricchezze materiali.


----------



## Sterminator (11 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma di tutto. come se dialogasse con un'amica. rispondeva a ogni segnale della macchina. se sul cruscotto si accendeva una spia (con tanto di tintinnio rompimaroni) che avvisava che all'esterno la temperatura era scesa oltre un certo tot, lui rispondeva cose del tipo "grazie... ho visto che sta gelando. tranquilla che vado piano". la prima volta ho riso, riso amaro in verità, pensando stesse scherzando, e lui mi rispose "che hai da ridere? ci dialogo sempre"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dovresti risentirlo....mo' ce stanno i navigatori satellitari programmabili con le voci piu' di-sparate...

per me s'e' sposato il TomTom della Marini....

gia' m'immagino la scena...la scema (ecchisenno?) che glie fa...

"Senti Alfonso, dovrebbe essere per di qua ma non ne sono sicura, anche perche' Corso Garibaldi confesso che non l'ho mai sentito...ma chicazz'era???Giocava nella Fiorentina???

Mi dai un aiutino????Oseno' Fefe', scendi e chiedi al giornalaio!"























Ps:ao' e' tutto vero, e' la croce di una mia guggina.... ed e' pure gelosa...


----------



## brugola (11 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> hai scritto una canzone per ogni pentimento?


angelo ha recuperato al volo 100 punti!!

e debbo stare attento a non cadere nel vino 
o finir dentro ai tuoi occhi, se mi vieni più vicino.........


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> hai scritto una canzone per ogni pentimento?


Brava la mia rompichez


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> angelo ha recuperato al volo 100 punti!!
> 
> e debbo stare attento a non cadere nel vino
> o finir dentro ai tuoi occhi, se mi vieni più vicino.........


splendida.

la notte ha il suo profumo e puoi cascarci dentro, che non ti vede nessuno, ma per uno come me, poveretto, che voleva prenderti per mano e cascare dentro un letto...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Brava la mia rompichez


mi ami più perché sono rompichez o perché stiroeammiro lucio?


----------



## brugola (11 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> splendida.
> 
> la notte ha il suo profumo e puoi cascarci dentro, che non ti vede nessuno, ma per uno come me, poveretto, che voleva prenderti per mano e cascare dentro un letto...


lo sai che intimamente ho sempre pensato che lucio l'avesse scritta per me?
non essere volgare ti prego  che voglio tenermi questa cosina per sempre..


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mi ami più perché sono rompichez o perché stiroeammiro lucio?


ma che ne so. Sono così confusa ultimamente...
quanti capelli che hai, non si riece a contarli ,sposta la bottiglia e lasciami guardare se di tanti capelli ci si può fidare...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> lo sai che intimamente ho sempre pensato che lucio l'avesse scritta per me?
> non essere volgare ti prego che voglio tenermi questa cosina per sempre..


ma come, non è stata scritta per me?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





(in effetti ero troppo piccola quando  l'ha scritta...)


----------



## Old latriglia (11 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> no ti prego trigliettina... non tu... ho troppa stima nei tuoi confronti


ebbene si  

	
	
		
		
	


	




le ho pure chiesto scusa quando ho provato a lavarla e ho scoperto che lavar le macchine non è il mio mestiere, devo andare al lavaggio a farle togliere il sapone rimasto  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















poi come rassicuro il pc che non lo cambio quindi smetta di far le bizze  

	
	
		
		
	


	









e minaccio la lavastoviglie se fa le bizze  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ah, ringrazio i semafori quando diventano verdi mentre arrivo  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















mi sarebbe piaciuto continuare la conoscenza, ma mi sa che è troppo per te tutto questo


----------



## brugola (11 Settembre 2008)

latriglia mi piace assai!!


----------



## Sterminator (11 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> latriglia mi piace assai!!


prova la spigola e poi mi dici...


----------



## Old latriglia (11 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> sembra proprio di si.
> l'accarezza con una dolcezza.


non potete comprendere il legame di un centauro con la sua bimba


----------



## brugola (11 Settembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> non potete comprendere il legame di un centauro con la sua bimba


figurati, io alla mia vespa non dovevo neanche parlare, comunicavamo col pensiero.
ogni volta che miracolosamente si accendeva capivo di amarla profondamente


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> latriglia mi piace assai!!


anche a me,anche se personalmente preferisco l'orata


----------



## Old latriglia (11 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> latriglia mi piace assai!!


----------



## Sterminator (11 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> anche a me,anche se personalmente preferisco l'orata


copiona....scommetto che gia' dalla squola copiavi, neh?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> ebbene si
> 
> 
> 
> ...


perché me l'hai detto? era necessario? avrei potuto perdere la testa per te... ma ora...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> copiona....scommetto che gia' dalla squola copiavi, neh?


 
a parte che non ti avevo letto, e poi tu hai detto spigola, io orata.

a scuola non solo non copiavo, ma alle elementari costruivo i muri con i quaderni e libri per evitare che lo facesse il mio compagno di banco, che odiavo oltremodo (mi infastidiva perché aveva la testa a forma di uovo:c_laugh


----------



## Sterminator (11 Settembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> ebbene si
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma quando ti siedi sul trono, che fai glie dici...

"Scusa posso??Disturbo???Hai da fare adesso...vengo dopo??"



















Ps:il mio e' siuperrrr... a natale scorso ha preteso la tavoletta che quando la alzi compare la scritta...GHE' PENZI MI'....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma quando ti siedi sul trono, che fai glie dici...
> 
> "*Scusa posso??Disturbo???Hai da fare adesso...vengo dopo??"*
> 
> ...


----------



## Old latriglia (11 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> perché me l'hai detto? era necessario? avrei potuto perdere la testa per te... ma ora...


l'avresti comunque scoperto


----------



## Old latriglia (11 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma quando ti siedi sul trono, che fai glie dici...
> 
> "Scusa posso??Disturbo???Hai da fare adesso...vengo dopo??"
> 
> ...


che il tuo sia siuper è ancora tutto da vedere  

	
	
		
		
	


	













marca e modello, grazie


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> l'avresti comunque scoperto


ma magari tardi, e a quel punto avrei saputo accettarlo.


----------



## Old latriglia (11 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma magari tardi, e a quel punto avrei saputo accettarlo.


emh, no, la prima volta che fossi salita in macchina con me ....... o io con te


----------



## Sterminator (11 Settembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> che il tuo sia siuper è ancora tutto da vedere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e ti accontento subbito, ti accontento....

Marca: Richard Ginori
Modello:  po' Sceicc AdBell AZiiz (replica)

cuntent' snob dei miei co...co...co...???


----------



## Old latriglia (11 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e ti accontento subbito, ti accontento....
> 
> Marca: Richard Ginori
> Modello:  po' Sceicc AdBell AZiiz (replica)
> ...


ginori ormai è da pensionati  

	
	
		
		
	


	













i must restano dolomite e ideal standard


----------



## Sterminator (11 Settembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> ginori ormai è da pensionati
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in effetti e' il secondo che hai detto, ma non volevo fare troppo il bauscia...mi' so' mudesti...

vuoi farci un giro sullo sceicc?


----------



## brugola (11 Settembre 2008)

la mia è ideal standard.
però con lei comunico meno intimamente..


----------



## Old latriglia (11 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> in effetti e' il secondo che hai detto, ma non volevo fare troppo il bauscia...mi' so' mudesti...
> 
> vuoi farci un giro sullo sceicc?


anche no, mi fa impressione un cesso che dice " a fag tot mi" stile ferrarese


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2008)

*ot*

scusate l'ot ma... ho smesso di fumare, ieri notte mi è venuto mal di gola, oggi la tosse e un senso di pesantezza al petto... che dite, mi conviene riniziare con un pacchetto al giorno?


----------



## Old latriglia (11 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> scusate l'ot ma... ho smesso di fumare, ieri notte mi è venuto mal di gola, oggi la tosse e un senso di pesantezza al petto... che dite, mi conviene riniziare con un pacchetto al giorno?





























smettere di botto non fa mai bene, però se lasci passare qualche giorno dovrebbe migliorare


----------



## tatitati (11 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> lds è forse un pò esagerato ma la sensazione che hai quando esci da un concessionario avendo comprato la tua macchina nuova è una bella sensazione. Sopratutto se te la paghi coi tuoi soldini, e non l'azienda o altro.
> Come dice latriglia anche una borsa è un mezzo per portarsi in giro le cose, ma se è bella e confortevole è meglio. io peraltro parlavo di rispetto. Un conto è se te la bocciano inconsapevolmente ma quelli che vanno in giro a rigare le auto nuove sono da appendere per i cabasisi.
> cmq che obsoleti....trombate ancora in auto??


 
fatto numeri incredibili in auto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




perchè no?


----------



## Sterminator (11 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> scusate l'ot ma... ho smesso di fumare, ieri notte mi è venuto mal di gola, oggi la tosse e un senso di pesantezza al petto... che dite, mi conviene riniziare con un pacchetto al giorno?


e' inutile...

il Busone di Higgs ti ha gia' colpita....non scappare che e' peggio...lo fai inkazzare ancora di piu' e poi la gamba ti fa ancora male e non la devi sforzare....

Che il Busone di dio sia con voi....Amen....

devo andar...


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Settembre 2008)

che marca ha?
ah non ce l'ha..
a me l'asse senza marca non mi va...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> smettere di botto non fa mai bene, però se lasci passare qualche giorno dovrebbe migliorare


qualche quanto? ormai sono 10 giorni che non fumo (ho avuto una ricaduta pochi giorni dopo e poi non le ho più guardate)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che marca ha?
> ah non ce l'ha..
> a me l'asse senza marca non mi va...


tutto in rima.
che poetessa


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> qualche quanto? ormai sono 10 giorni che non fumo (ho avuto una ricaduta pochi giorni dopo e poi non le ho più guardate)


vuoi un consiglio spassionato? ricongiungiti con le sigarette


----------



## Sterminator (11 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che marca ha?
> ah non ce l'ha..
> a me l'asse senza marca non mi va...


condivido...ma piuttost' nient'...simil prolet'


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> tutto in rima.
> che poetessa


poche ciance...chi è?
se m'indovini questa ti sposo
(non era asse ma moto)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vuoi un consiglio spassionato? ricongiungiti con le sigarette


 
quanto sei impertinente. dovresti essere d'appoggio, non remarmi contro


----------



## oscuro (11 Settembre 2008)

*In auto*

Dipende dall'auto.....la mia dà problemi....volendo ha un bel cofano.....!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> poche ciance...chi è?
> se m'indovini questa ti sposo
> (non era asse ma moto)


siamo sicuri che non sia MOTO?





(prenoto i confetti)


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> siamo sicuri che non sia MOTO?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















vengo a prenderti stasera con la mia torpedo blu.
Una sarda che conosce così bene jannacci è la donna per me!!


----------



## Sterminator (11 Settembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dipende dall'auto.....la mia dà problemi....volendo ha un bel cofano.....!!


quindi con le Jap...sotto il cofano..niente???


----------



## oscuro (11 Settembre 2008)

*Sterminatorr*

Si...sotto il cofano nulla ma sopra......!!!


----------



## Sterminator (11 Settembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si...sotto il cofano nulla ma sopra......!!!


...che pedali!!!


----------



## brugola (11 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> poche ciance...chi è?
> se m'indovini questa ti sposo
> (non era asse ma moto)


enzo iannaci.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> enzo iannaci.


arriva lei....l'ha indovinata angelo sette giorni fa


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> enzo iannaci.


 
notare che tua sorellina aveva scritto BICI...


----------



## Sterminator (11 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> enzo iannaci.


ao' oggi sei di un veloce....mi fai paura...


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> notare che tua sorellina aveva scritto BICI...


pignola e bastarda.
Ti mollo sull'altare


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> arriva lei....l'ha indovinata angelo sette giorni fa


diglielo, nonostante l'errore che hai volutamente fatto per mettermi alla prova


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> pignola e bastarda.
> Ti mollo sull'altare


----------



## oscuro (11 Settembre 2008)

*Pedali?*

No....mica mi piace la bicicletta....certo senza sellino pure pure...!!


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> diglielo, nonostante l'errore che hai volutamente fatto per mettermi alla prova


cazzona avevo sbagliato. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Una precisina come te altro che sposarla...manco ti scopo.
fattene una ragione


----------



## Sterminator (11 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> cazzona avevo sbagliato.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pero' sa fare i mestieri... e' un po' sfaticatella, ma col frustino...


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> pero' sa fare i mestieri... e' un po' sfaticatella, ma col frustino...


giusto, me la devo tenere buona per il trasmettitore che ho preso e non so usare


----------



## brugola (11 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> arriva lei....l'ha indovinata angelo sette giorni fa





Sterminator ha detto:


> ao' oggi sei di un veloce....mi fai paura...


oh bucaioli....c'è gente che ogni tanto lavora pure.
ma come mai i vostri datori di lavoro non vi hanno ancora sbattuto fuori a calcioni?


----------



## Sterminator (11 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> giusto, me la devo tenere buona per il *trasmettitore *che ho preso e non so usare


ih, trasmettitore....sara' er telecomando del tivvi...

come sei pomposa e barocca...


----------



## Sterminator (11 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> oh bucaioli....c'è gente che ogni tanto lavora pure.
> ma come mai i vostri datori di lavoro non vi hanno ancora sbattuto fuori a calcioni?


ui, je sui el mi datur'....

e tu Rosikonen...


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ih, trasmettitore....sara' er telecomando del tivvi...
> 
> come sei pomposa e barocca...


pirletta, si chiama trasmettitore...trasmette un immagine da un televisore a un altro.


----------



## Sterminator (11 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> pirletta, si chiama trasmettitore...trasmette un immagine da un televisore a un altro.


azz... ma allora te sei buttata na' tennnnologggia...

beh allora ocio a non metterti in mezzo ai due tivvi, oseno' poi co' erca che vedi...e' ben per quello che poi non funzica la baracca...


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> azz... ma allora te sei buttata na' tennnnologggia...
> 
> beh allora ocio a non metterti in mezzo ai due tivvi, oseno' poi co' erca che vedi...e' ben per quello che poi non funzica la baracca...


besame el bucho.


----------



## Sterminator (11 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> besame el bucho.


solo se e' nero......ogghey?


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> solo se e' nero......ogghey?


alègher alègher che l'è negher


----------



## Sterminator (11 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> alègher alègher che l'è negher


non mi deludi mai...lo ammetto, lo confermo.... e l'accendiamo......


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> giusto, me la devo tenere buona per il trasmettitore che ho preso e non so usare


chi ti conosce?
chiama un elettricista


----------



## Old latriglia (11 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> pirletta, si chiama trasmettitore...trasmette un immagine da un televisore a un altro.


hai guardato la fabbrica del cioccolato?


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> chi ti conosce?
> chiama un elettricista













bravo e bello come te non lo trovo mica....


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Settembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> hai guardato la fabbrica del cioccolato?


no, non funziona


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> bravo e bello come te non lo trovo mica....


vedi che hanno ragione a definirti leccachiappe?

però sei brava.

fallo ancora


----------



## tatitati (11 Settembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dipende dall'auto.....la mia dà problemi....volendo ha un bel cofano.....!!


 
parliamone


----------



## Sterminator (11 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> no, non funziona


sempre co' sti film taroccati...

comunque non ti sei persa granche'...e' na' merd...o pardon...simil cioccolata...


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> sempre co' sti film taroccati...
> 
> comunque non ti sei persa granche'...e' na' merd...o pardon...simil cioccolata...


poi l'avevo già visto
una cagata


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Settembre 2008)

Noooooooooooooo!
La fabbrica di cioccolato è un film bellissimo!
Grande Johnnino nostro (anche se preferisco quello con Wilder!)


----------



## brugola (11 Settembre 2008)

cagata pazzesca.
ieri c'era un bel film
the confession.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> cagata pazzesca.
> ieri c'era un bel film
> the confession.


Tipo "Corazzata Potemkin"?


----------



## brugola (11 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Tipo "Corazzata Potemkin"?


quela


----------



## Old latriglia (11 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Noooooooooooooo!
> La fabbrica di cioccolato è un film bellissimo!
> Grande Johnnino nostro (anche se preferisco quello con Wilder!)


bhe, bellissimo, sul filone favolesco diciamo che ha fatto film migliori, comunque carino e sempre meglio di un qualunque telegiornale  

	
	
		
		
	


	













comunque dopo ho beccato hellboy e tanti saluti


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> tutto quello che ho scritto prima, eccetto il "taxi", corrisponde a verità, compreso il fatto che ho riso. quando mi ha detto che lo faceva sempre a parlarci, la mia reazione iniziale credo sia stata questa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lo faccio anch'io ...del resto saluto anche i casellanti che non mi rispondono esattamente come la voce registrata... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ..ma la voce registrata almeno prima è stata gentile...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> scusate l'ot ma... ho smesso di fumare, ieri notte mi è venuto mal di gola, oggi la tosse e un senso di pesantezza al petto... che dite, mi conviene riniziare con un pacchetto al giorno?


E' una reazione normale: l'infiammazione ce l'hai perché causata dal fumo, ma la nicotina inibisce il riflesso della tosse per cui smettendo tossisci...devi attendere che passi l'infiammazione.


----------



## Minerva (11 Settembre 2008)

persa hai l'avatar sfocato.scusa ma dovevo dirtelo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> persa hai l'avatar sfocato.scusa ma dovevo dirtelo


Lo so.
Ma non ho trovato quella scena a fuoco


----------



## Minerva (11 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lo so.
> Ma non ho trovato quella scena a fuoco


 cambia scena , fa male agli occhi e allo spirito guardarlo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> cambia scena , fa male agli occhi e allo spirito guardarlo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> cambia scena , fa male agli occhi e allo spirito guardarlo


 Fatto.
Va bene?


----------



## Minerva (11 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


ah...a te interessa la scena ..te ne avevo postato una di lei.
meglio di prima sicuramente



certo che spunta solo in naso!​


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah...a te interessa la scena ..*te ne avevo postato una di lei*.
> 
> meglio di prima sicuramente​
> 
> ...








  dove?


----------

